
Could Radioactive Scorpion Venom Save Ted Kennedy? - timr
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/05/what-are-ted-ke.html
======
chasingsparks
I can't believe Wired actually posted this. Wired should not be Farkable.

